# enjeu / enjeux



## mantonia

Les enjeux politiques de la famille?

Gracies


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Falta un poco de contexto, pero se podría traducir así:
Las apuestas políticas de la familia.
o
Los intereses políticos de la familia.
Espero otras opiniones.
Chau


----------



## valerie

Estoy de acuerdo con Araceli, conocer la frase por lo menos ayuadaría. Propongo:

Los retos politicos respecto a la familia
Los retos de la politica de la familia
Los retos de la politica familial


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
alguien sabria cual es la traduccion exacta de enjeux politiques,
gracias


----------



## mickaël

Hola, 

Creo que es _"lo que está en juego en politica"._
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/enjeux

Espera otras repuestas.


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

gracias, eso es lo que creo yo tambien pero no estoy segura de que no haya una palabra exacta


----------



## colombina

Hola,

Algunas posibilidades comunmente dichas serían:

political stakes
political interests at hand
political interests at stake

_________________
pd - Perdón! me confundí y te lo puse en inglés... bueno, ahí lo tienes por si te sirve! 

En español, lo más común sería:

los intereses políticos
los intereses políticos en juego


----------



## araceli

Otra opción:
Los enjuagues políticos


----------



## colombina

araceli said:
			
		

> Otra opción:
> Los enjuagues políticos


 
Disculpa, Araceli, pero yo entiendo un enjuague político a ser un lavado, algo irregular, illegal o clandestino, mientras que "enjeux" significa simplemente los intereses, los asuntos, lo que está en juego.


----------



## araceli

Gracias, colombina por tu explicación, pero lo ideal es ver la frase en el contexto correspondiente, ya sea en un párrafo o en una oración, para entender el real significado.
¿Podría ser utilizado en un sentido irónico? Me dejé llevar por esa impresión, pero faltan detalles...
Habría que ver el contexto...
De paso cañazo me gustaría saber cómo se puede traducir "los enjuagues políticos"... 
Di mi opinión, con riesgo de pifiarla, gracias.


----------



## colombina

araceli said:
			
		

> Gracias, colombina por tu explicación, pero lo ideal es ver la frase en el contexto correspondiente, ya sea en un párrafo o en una oración, para entender el real significado.
> ¿Podría ser utilizado en un sentido irónico? Me dejé llevar por esa impresión, pero faltan detalles...
> Habría que ver el contexto...
> De paso cañazo me gustaría saber cómo se puede traducir "los enjuagues políticos"...
> Di mi opinión, con riesgo de pifiarla, gracias.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, Araceli. A veces se olvida la importancia de tener el contexto entero como punto de partida antes de opinar. Claro que podría ser irónico también, esperemos a ver. A lo mejor no la pifiaste! Pero como las dos palabras se parecen mucho, antes de arriesgarse a que sea un caso de "faux amis", lo quise diferenciar. Ahora, traducción precisa de "enjuagues políticos" no sé si encontraremos, pero sin duda, un sin fin de ejemplos!


----------



## mickaël

Buenos días,


Para mi. 

En francés, "enjeu" significa sólo "lo que arriesgamos de ganar o perder en un juego, o una cualquier empresa." 

Ejemplos :
_"L"opération a pour enjeu la vie du malade."
"L'enjeu du match est le titre de champion du monde."

_
"los enjuagues políticos"... puede traducirse por "les magouilles politiques".


----------



## araceli

Buenas tardes:
Te agradezco la explicación.
Saludos.


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

os pongo un trozo del texto para que conozcais el contexto, pero creo que intereses es la palabra que mejor se ajusta

Ainsi donc nous nous enlisons dans des débats factices qui n’osent pas remettre en question certains piliers du système. Il y a là un déficit démocratique. Il est du devoir de l’Etat d’enseigner aux citoyens quels sont les véritables enjeux sociétaux et mondiaux. Or, à l’heure actuelle, ce rôle semble plutôt assuré par la société civile et les associations. Puisqu’il s’agit d’une interaction, il est aussi du devoir de n’importe quel citoyen de comprendre le monde et la société dans lesquels il vit, ceci pour se positionner puis défendre ses opinions. Personnellement, avec ce texte, je ne fais que m’interroger et poser des questions sur ce qui est communément accepté ; je me positionne en intermédiaire et tente modestement, maladroitement, de contribuer à l’essor d’un meilleur entendement.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

¿Por qué no sencillamente _apuestas_?  Ya que prever a largo plazo los intereses mundiales y sociales es un reto.
Aunque intereses está muy bien
http://buscon.rae.es/diccionario/drae.htm

Hasta luego


----------



## afaf

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Convaincu que l'enjeu actuel est de pouvoir bénéficier des connaissances diversifiées, de l'expertise riche et de la participation active de nos concitoyens marocains établis à l’étranger à la réalisation de l’Initiative Nationale de Développement Humain  lancée par Sa Majesté le Roi Mohammed VI que Dieu L’assiste 
mi intento :
Convencido de que la puesta actual es poder beneficiarse de los conocimientos diversificados, del peritaje rico y la participación activa de nuestros conciudadanos marroquíes establecidos al extranjero a la realización de la Iniciativa Nacional de Desarrollo Humano lanzada por Su Majestad el Rey Mohammed VI que Dios lo assiste ;

espero alguien que pueda corrigirme

GRACIAS


----------



## plemy

Convencido de que la *apuesta* actual es poder beneficiarse de los conocimientos diversificados, de la *expertise* _(galicisme, puis anglicisme mais couramment utilisé en Amérique, je ne sais pas en Espagne)_ y de la participación activa de nuestros conciudadanos marroquíes establecidos en el extranjero; contribuyendo a la realización de la Iniciativa Nacional de Desarrollo Humano lanzada por Su Majestad el Rey Mohammed VI, que Dios Lo asista.


----------



## totor

*** norma 9

por otra parte, yo traduciría *enjeu* como *desafío*, no como *apuesta*, porque da más el sentido del original, en este caso.


----------



## lector3

Hola, todos,
completamente de acuerdo con Totor; en este caso "enjeu" puede traducirse como "desafio" e incluso "reto".
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## steiner

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Siempre que aparece es un quebradero de cabeza. En esta frase:

l’école est devenue le véhicule de la mobilité sociale et son efficacité, *l’enjeu *que l’on cherche à s’approprier

Mi traducción provisional es:

la escuela se ha convertido en el vehículo de la movilidad social y su eficacia, en la *pieza clave *de la que hay que apropiarse

Pero no le acabo de ver el sentido. Me pregunto si es que el texto original tampoco lo tiene, lo que es perfectamente posible (¿en qué sentido hay que apropiarse de la escuela?)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

me respondo a mí mismo: ¿es posible que _l'enjeu _se refiera a la movilidad social, y no a la escuela? 

a escuela se ha convertido en el vehículo de la movilidad social y su eficacia, la *pieza clave *que se quiere dominar


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Puedes traducirlo como "*objetivo*" también, aunque hoy en día se utiliza tanto, sobre todo los políticos, que a veces no es fácil encontrar la manera de hacer que encaje en una traducción.


----------



## Anthos

Una tímida sugerencia:
¿y por qué no, conservando el sentido de "juego", "..y su eficacia, el reto que se pretende alcanzar"?
Un saludo a todos. Buenas noches.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anthos,

El problema de "l'enjeu", en el juego, es la apuesta, el dinero que te juegas, el tuyo y él de los demás : lo que está en juego en la mesa. Pero luego si ganas será el premio.

Por eso la palabra enjeu es tan difícl de traducir: el reto en sí, el riesgo, la apuesta, el éxito y la obtención del  premio...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Si queremos seguir con el simil de los naipes, propongo:
- la baza que hay que ganar

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bertasans

Buenas noches a todos. 
Que os parece *la meta que se pretende alcanzar* (quando se trata de un objetivo personal)


----------



## Anthos

Me gusta "la baza que hay que ganar". Sitúa la expresión en el campo semántico del juego y además respeta el sentido de la frase.
Mucha finura, Martine.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## steiner

Me gusta "la baza que hay que ganar", pondré eso. Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## dorrego

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Como ví en los archivo, esta palabra siempre es un problema para la traducción. La frase que necesito tarducir es:

Cette Conférence sur la technologie et les services langagiers traitera des ENJEUX qui affectent la traduction et la localisation, des marchés gouvernementaux et des façons de rejoindre et de satisfaire les clientèles des pays francophones ou de cultures apparentées.

Gracias por la ayuda,

Doarrego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En este contexto hablaría de _los objetivos_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## dorrego

Merci, no me agrada del todo; pero no veo otra solución.


----------



## Mirelia

No sé si esto cumple las reglas del foro, pero lo planteo.

Un miembro de otro foro en el que participo aportó hace ya bastante tiempo un texto más que esclarecedor respecto de _enjeu. _Lo transcribo:


"Equivalentes potenciales de la palabra "enjeu":

L'enjeu d'un pari (apuesta, envite)
L'enjeu d'une compétition (meta)
L'enjeu d'une guerre, d'une expédition (objetivo, finalidad...)
Les enjeux économiques, politiques (contexto, problemas, cuestiones,
desafios, retos, implicaciones...)
L'enjeu d'un projet (alcance)
Etre l'enjeu de (fondo, meollo, clave, esencia, substancia...)

Otros equivalentes potenciales, según el resultado del análisis
interpretativo, pueden ser: fenómeno, médula, realidad, situación, tema...

En no pocos casos, se traducirá "enjeu" por una expresión compleja, fruto de la aptitud del traductor para manejar la doble interpretación.

Otras opciones: apuesta, envite, meta, objetivo, finalidad, intereses, condicionantes, contexto, problemas, cuestiones, desafíos, retos, implicaciones, intereses, inversiones, imperativos, alcance, apremios, despliegues.
También: incidencias, vicisitudes."

A mí me parece increíblemente completo. Permite comprender muchos empleos de _enjeu_ que a los traductores suelen dejarnos perplejos, y solucionar muchísimos problemas.


----------



## chics

Buenas,

En el contexto de Dorrego (#12) yo he visto que los mismos franceses intercambian *enjeu* por *point*, así que tú también le puedes llamar *punto*. Como los puntos a tratar en una reunión, los puntos clave, etc.

Hasta luego.


----------



## eklir

Hello!
el diccionario me dice de enjeu que significa envite pero no sé adpatarlo al español. La frase es: Le Néant reste l'enjeu inconscient de la subversion
(La Nada permance el envite inconsciente de la subversión) Me temo que la traducción literal aquí no funcionaría, ¿NO?
Gracias


----------



## Inaxio L

Vaya, parece que mi post se ha perdido en el cambio de hilo. Creo que "desafío" podría ir bien para enjeu. Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aunque no entiendo claramente este concepto filosófico diría: l_a nada sigue siendo lo que inconscientemente está en juego en la subversión.
_Si te puede servir para algo...


----------



## eklir

Millón de gracias, me dais luz acerca del significado. Sí me sirve, desde luego.


----------



## Jalisco07

eklir said:


> Hello!
> el diccionario me dice de enjeu que significa envite pero no sé adpatarlo al español. La frase es: Le Néant reste l'enjeu inconscient de la subversion
> (La Nada permance el envite inconsciente de la subversión) Me temo que la traducción literal aquí no funcionaría, ¿NO?
> Gracias



La nada sigue siendo la *apuesta *inconsciente de la subversión.

Tomándome muchas libertades, aunque desconozco el contexto haría otras dos traducciones:

El nihilismo sigue siendo la apuesta inconsciente de la subversión.
La aniquilación sigue siendo la apuesta (etc.)

Pero necesitaría más contexto.

Au revoir. Ciao.


----------



## jikiane

Comment je peux traduire enjeu par autre chose que objetivo, dans le contexte de "enjeux, objectifs et moyens d'un projet?" merci


----------



## annye

Salut:

Je crois que tu peux le traduire pour: *desfíos/problemas* (selon IATE Inter Active Terminology for Europe).

À bientôt.


----------



## Yolita

Podrías emplear retos/desafíos aunque también podría ser riesgos


----------



## chuyitos

Hola, forum:

Mi texto es:
Parce qu’il y a là un *enjeu* majeur pour l’économie et l’environnement.

Alguien me podría ayudar con la traducción de *enjue?...*asumo que es *beneficio* o algo parecido*.*

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

"Enjeu" es lo que está jugándose (en-jeu: en juego). Es más bien la "apuesta" o lo que se ha apostado.


----------



## chuyitos

Merci, lpfr.


----------



## poupounette

Yo pondría que es el tema clave de la economía y el medio ambiente.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya hablamos de esta palabra el año pasado y no hay equivalente.
En este caso puedes poner *reto/ desafío *que, aunque signifique _défi_, puede usarse en esta frase sin alterar el sentido.


----------



## -bruma

Saludos a todos,

tengo un problema con la palabra enjeu (casi tengo uno cada vez que aparece) pues no me aparecen equivalencias claras en castellano... ahí va mi dolor de cabeza con ella...

"Cependant, l'étude de ces religions se déroule dans une certaine sérenité, parce que ces croyances anciennes paraissent sans enjeu pour les élèves d'aujourd'hui."

Ahí va mi intento... 
Sin embargo, el estudio de estas religiones se desarrolla con cierta serenidad porque estas antiguas creencias no parecen tener interés para los alumnos de hoy.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## yserien

(objetivo) lo que está en juego.(Dico WRF)
(Pues parece ser que tu traducción es correcta)


----------



## gustave

¿parecen poco relevantes?


----------



## yserien

_P. ext.  _Ce que l'on peut gagner ou perdre dans n'importe quelle entreprise. _L'enjeu de la guerre; être l'enjeu de, avoir pour enjeu TLF i)
_


----------



## Jara333

Hola, vuelvo a este tema, pq creo q es casi la misma duda.

En este caso: "Formes concrètes et enjeux de l'intervention publique" sobre politica agraria, podriamos traducir como retos de la intervencion publica???
 
Gracias / merci d'avance


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola Jara,

Las respuestas posibles ya nos las dio GURB.

Se puede traducir por retos o desafíos. 

Personalmente prefiero desafíos

Ojalá te sea de ayuda

Nos vemos


----------



## Jara333

D'accord, merci, esque suena mas raro desafio que reto...

Muchas gracias!!! ;-)


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Parce qu’il y a là un *enjeu* majeur pour l’économie et l’environnement.


 
Aquí pondría "tema" clave




> "Formes concrètes et enjeux de l'intervention publique"


Aquí, pondría "retos".


----------



## Jara333

Asi ya esta mas claro, es lo q tenia de momento.

Gracias!!! ;-)


----------



## totor

GURB said:


> En este caso puedes poner *reto/ desafío *que, aunque signifique _défi_, puede usarse en esta frase sin alterar el sentido.



Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Gurb.

Es más, creo que en el 90 % de los casos se puede traducir así, más que por "apuesta". Salvo cuando se trate de un caso puntual de juego.

En mi caso particular, prefiero *desafío*.


----------



## Jara333

Ok, muchas gracias, creo que en este caso me suena mejor reto


----------



## café olé

Me pregunto (a ver qué os parece) si la traducción de "enjeu" no podría ser el de una palabra que he oído hoy en la radio: "enjundia" .

Creo que podrían corresponderse, el problema es que una (enjeu) es de uso habitual y la otra (enjundia) no y que la palabra española a veces se utiliza con un sentido equívoco o equivocado, ¿no?

¿O la equivocada soy yo?... ¡¡ah, ah!!


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez algún forista conozca los términos del juego de poker. Si conoce el término castellano para lo que está en medio de la mesa durante el juego, esa es justamente la palabra que buscamos. He buscado en los foros de poker, pero el término utilizado es la "translation" del inglés "pot" y lo llaman "pote".


  Creo que no hay una palabra que traduzca correctamente "enjeu" pero creo que sí se puede traducir como "lo que está en juego" que es exactamente lo que "enjeu" quiere decir".


----------



## myrtillette

Bonsoir,
J'ai besoin de traduire l'extrait suivant:
*LES ENJEUX GEOPOLITIQUES DE LA RECONSTRUCTION EN AFGHANISTAN. *Les enjeux géopolitiques qui se posent à l’Afghanistan dans le cadre de la reconstruction sont de plusieurs ordres dont notamment la sécurité, les enjeux économiques et les enjeux politiques. 
Quelles est la (ou sont les) traductions adéquates du terme "enjeu" dans ce contexte là? Merci d'avance pour votre aide, 
M


----------



## bidule33

Reto / finalidad, depende del punto de vista...


----------



## Pio EDuardo Sanmiguel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Estimados participantes: Conocí Wordreference.com buscando solución a este problema, y aunque ya había una discusión sobre esta palabra, no me satisfizo. En el siguiente texto aparece tres veces la palabra _enjeux_, y tampoco estoy realmente satisfecho con la traducción que propongo: "_Les_ _enjeux_ sont alors de rivalité, de pouvoir entre la mere et l'enfant, puis entre les instances éducatives et l'enfant. Encore faut-il considérer que dans ce cas, si la triangulation oedipienne n'est pas complétement assurée, si c'est souvent la rivalité violente qui fait surface, _les enjeux_ de pacifícation phallique sont à peu prés constitués, et le lien social maintenu. Nous rencontrons dans ce cas _les enjeux_ de la mégalomanie, si banals chez chacun, remarquablement bien décrits par [...]

MI propuesta de traducción: Los aspectos en juego son entonces de rivalidad, de poder entre la madre y el hijo, y después entre las instancias educativas y el niño. Además hay que tener en cuenta que en ese caso, si la triangulación edípica no está garantizada del todo, si lo que emerge a menudo es la rivalidad violenta, los elementos de pacificación fálica más o menos se han constituido, y el lazo social se ha mantenido. En ese caso encontramos los envites de la megalomanía, tan banales en cada cual, notablemente bien descritos por D. Lachaud en su obra.
 Gracias de antemano por sus aportes, Pio.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas ncohes, bonne nuit,

Nota de moderación.
Como puedes ver, aunque no hayas encontrado "tu" respuesta en el hilo anterior, tu pregunta ha sido unida a él porque pensamos que es mejor tener todos los matices de un concepto en en solo hilo en vez de tener que abrir tres o cuatro (o más) hilos.
___________________________

- _Les enjeux sont alors de rivalité => Los aspectos en juego_: creo que es más que aspecto, la rivalidad es lo que está en juego. Si vuelvo al mensaje de Mirelia (post 31) creo que _meta _o _reto _es la palabra adecuada ya que cuando hay rivalidad hay competición.

- _les enjeux de pacifícation phallique => los elementos de pacificación fálica_: elementos no da la idea de enjeux, seguimos con la rivalidad y la competición. Aquí hablaría de _finalidad_.

- _les enjeux de la mégalomanie =>  los envites de la megalomanía_: aquí estoy de acuerdo.

Espera más opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## man on the moon

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Mirelia. En ese texto se explican claramente las distintas interpretaciones de la palabra "enjeu"


----------



## Nada es lo que crees

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre la historia del mundo árabe y musulmán y me he topado con una frase que no soy capaz de comprender, no sé si existe un error en el original, pero no logro encontrarle sentido.

La frase en cuestión es esta:

_En droit maritime, la course en mer permet la capture des vaisseaux marchands ennemis._
_Les représentations occidentales en font une chasse à l’homme, *enjeu d’une guerre de **religion.* Les nécessités commerciales engagent pourtant les adversaires à maintenir le contact._

Lo que no logro comprender es "enjeu d'une...". He leído todos los hilos sobre esa palabra en este foro, y sigo sin encontrarle sentido.

En derecho marítimo, se permite capturar buques comerciales enemigos durante la carrera marítima.
La representación occidental, llevando a cabo una persecución, *enjeu d'une guerre de religion*. Sin embargo, las necesidades comerciales hacen que los adversarios tengan que comprometerse a mantener el contacto

¿Se ven envueltos en una guerra de religiones?
¿Comienzan una guerra de religiones?

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Te comprendo perfectamente... siempre me cuesta trabajo traducir la palabreja.

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/enjeu

Enjeu = en jeu = en juego.

El implícito, lo que está en juego, lo que implica... esperemos a otros.


----------



## Nada es lo que crees

Lo que implica... tiraré por ahí.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## alexgon

Hola colegas,

Pregunto aquí, si corresponde.

Tengo esta frase:

"Ce n'est qu'après avoir exposé l'*enjeu* de la paternité du texte que nous pourrons aborder une question bien plus importante: de quoi parle-t-il?"

Aquí enjeu no parece ser "desafío" ni "apuesta".

¿Ideas?
Gracias.


----------



## Jaime Bien

alexgon said:


> "Ce n'est qu'après avoir exposé l'*enjeu* de la paternité du texte que nous pourrons aborder une question bien plus importante: de quoi parle-t-il?"


 
Creo que se refiere a que no está claro quién es el autor del texto. Por eso, antes de abordar la cuestión más importante (de qué habla el texto), hay que plantearse quién fue su autor.

Algunas propuestas con este sentido:

...haber expuesto los *pormenores* sobre la...
...haber hablado sobre los *intríngulis* de la...

En lugar de pormenores o intríngulis también podrían encajar *entresijos*, *dilema*, *incertidumbre*, *dificultades, galimatías, circunstancias, asunto, tesis.* También *cuestion*, pero en este caso habría que modificar la segunda parte de la frase (...abordar la cuestión...) para no repetirla.


----------



## alexgon

Gracias, Jaime, por tu explicación detallada. Me sirve.


----------



## My real name is Felicidad

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos

​

En un texto de filosofía práctica ¿como traduciríais "enjeux"? 
Este es el texto:
 On y voit peu à peu l’interrogé prendre conscience des limites et contradictions implicites de ses propres affirmations, confrontation l’amenant à revoir sa position dans la mesure où il entrevoit les *enjeux *sous-jacents restés jusque-là invisibles. Le dévoilement de ces *enjeux *est généralement induit par la découverte d’une unité paradoxale, substantielle et première, précédemment obscurcie par la multiplicité éparse du propos. 

Y la traducción:

Poco a poco, la persona interrogada irá tomando conciencia de los límites y las contradicciones implícitas de sus afirmaciones, confrontación que le ayudará a reconsiderar su posición, siempre y cuando sea capaz de entrever los presupuestos que subyacen a su discurso y que hasta ese momento permanecían invisibles. El desvelamiento de estas premisas generalmente es inducido por el descubrimiento de una unidad paradójica, substancial y primera, que la multiplicidad dispersa de las palabras oscurece. 



¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Pohana

My real name is Felicidad said:


> ... siempre y cuando sea capaz de entrever los presupuestos que subyacen a su discurso y que hasta ese momento permanecían invisibles. El desvelamiento de estas premisas generalmente es inducido por el descubrimiento de una unidad paradójica, substancial y primera, que la multiplicidad dispersa de las palabras oscurece...



Bonjour :

Yo cambiaría _presupuestos_ por _supuestos_, también cambiaría _*** _(norma 5, Gévy , moderadora)_, _de resto me parece que _premisa_ queda bien.

À +
Pohana


----------



## My real name is Felicidad

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## borel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras uno nuevo​
Siguiendo con la traducción de un prefacio destinado a economistas, me he topado por dos veces con la palabra enjeu (quel mot serpentin, quelle eclosion de nuances!) y si bien me ha sido de gran utilidad leer las muchas reflexiones en el foro sobre esta palabra, aun no logro domesticarla por completo y continuo dubitativo, así que quisiera cotejar con ustedes dos posibles traducciones de la palabra enjeu

En el primer caso 
_L’enjeu n’est autre que d’établir plus fermement la légitimité d’un questionnement sociologique _
lo he traducido de la siguiente manera: El objetivo no es otro que el de establecer con mayor firmeza la legitimidad de un cuestionamiento sociológico  

y en el segundo 
_La grandeur de la sociologie économique ne tiendrait-elle pas précisément au fait qu’elle "assume les enjeux normatifs plutôt que de les dissimuler derrière les apparences d’une science " ? 
_lo he traducido así: La grandeza de la sociología económica no sería precisamente el hecho de que ella “asume los fines normativos más que el hecho de disimularlos detrás de las apariencias de una ciencia”? 

De antemano quedo agradecido por vuestra disponibilidad





*La nueva sociología económica*
*Benoît Levesque, Gilles L. Bourque et Eric Forgues*
Collection " Sociologie économique ", Desclée de Brouwer, Octobre 2000


----------



## Abel2010

Hola.
Enjeu es una palabra de aquellas. Recuerdo que una profesora de traducción le dedicó una clase entera. Siempre dependemos del contexto, pero con esta palabra más aún. Ésta puede denotar apuesta, problema, riesgo, desafío, etc.
En este caso creo que lo más apropiado sería:

Es responsabilidad del Estado educar a los ciudadanos sobre los verdaderos desafíos sociales y mundiales.


----------



## Bushwhacker

Et pourquoi  ne traduir pas simplement par "riesgos". Riesgos connote la notion de "ça qui est en jeu"


----------



## lineklo82

*Nueva pregunta
*​*
Enjeu

*Buenas tardes. He revisado los diferentes hilos para comprender el significado de la palabra *enjeu* y aún no es claro para mi. Estoy leyendo un articulo de sociología y esta palabra aparece a lo largo de todo el documento, aquí un ejemplo: "Les controverses permettent en somme de réaliser un double inventaire de l'*enjeu* que représente la mise en ouvre de projets technologiques"

_Las controversias permiten en suma, realizar un doble inventario del (*asunto, entramado, riesgo???*) que representa la aplicación de proyectos tecnológicos_

De antemano agradezco las respuestas y me excuso si no he realizado la consulta de la manera adecuada (es mi primer post)


----------



## plemy

Mis propuestas:
_Las controversias permiten,* al fin y al cabo*, realizar un doble inventario de* lo que implica la ejecución* de proyectos tecnológicos.
__Las controversias permiten, *al fin y al cabo*, realizar un doble inventario de *las implicancias de la implementación* de proyectos tecnológicos._


----------



## Paquita

Hoka Lineklo:

Bienvenida entre nosotros 

Si la palabra aparece en todo tu documento, puede cobrar sentidos un poco diferentes y necesitar traducciones adaptadas, lo que no hace fácil tu tarea...

No pierdas de vista que el sentido de la palabra es "ce qui est en jeu"... 

En el contexto de tu frase, pienso que se refieren al reto tal como lo define el DRAE: *5.* m. Objetivo o empeño difícil de llevar a cabo, y que constituye por ello un estímulo y un desafío para quien lo afronta.

Espera otras opiniones. No afirmo nada...


----------



## tuc2018

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Cómo se traduciría "les enjeux du pouvoir"? No me suena bien ni "pieza clave" ni "desafío". Quizás problemas... El caso es que es un término muy utilizado en historia y no encuentro un equivalente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

¿Es para un título o está insertado en una frase/párrafo?

A pesar de ser un "término muy utilizado en historia" nos hace falta algo más de contexto ya que esto enjeux serán muy distintos según hablamos de una democracia o de una dictadura, o de un episodio específico en la historia (guerra, crisis económica, catástrofe natural...).

Por favor, danos aún detalle más.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tuc2018

"Le principal enjeu du pouvoir selon Foucault  est le corps et la vie organique en général. Foucault a inventé un nouveau concept, « le biopouvoir », englobant deux autres principaux concepts : « l’anatomie politique » du corps humain, et « le biopolitique » qui concerne la vie des hommes. Le premier concerne le corps et vise à l’apprivoiser, et le deuxième  les techniques de la gestion des forces vivantes, et vise en particulier la reproduction et les habitants." (tiré d'un blog sur Internet)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Aquí diría:
- el objetivo 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aguila roja

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola a todos, bonjour, 
encuentro dificultad para traducir "enjeu" ; espero que me prodréis ayudar : " *En raison du prix élevé des billets (...). Mais cette année, la crise et le chômage massif ont légèrement freiné les ardeurs pour " El gordo ". Avec un total de 2.8 milliards, les enjeux ont baissé de 2.8% par rapport à 2007. [...] Ainsi le montant des enjeux sur l'Euro Millions a augmenté de 15.37% ." 
*Aquí "desafíos" no me parece adecuado. GRACIAS


----------



## totor

Hola y bienvenido al foro, Águila.

En un juego de azar, más bien se trataría de 'posturas'.

Sin embargo, me llama la atención que tu texto parece un poco contradictorio:


Aguila roja said:


> * les enjeux ont baissé de 2.8% par rapport à 2007. [...] Ainsi le montant des enjeux sur l'Euro Millions a augmenté de 15.37%*


¿Bajaron o aumentaron?


----------



## Aguila roja

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta totor. Son dos frases muy separadas, no querría escribir todo el texto. Quizás hay dos traducciones posibles; te doy más contexto: '' *En raison du prix élevé des billets (...). Mais cette année, la crise et le chômage massif ont légèrement freiné les ardeurs pour " El gordo ". Avec un total de 2.8 milliards, les enjeux ont baissé de 2.8% par rapport à 2007. Chaque famille aura tout de même consacré 133euros à la loterie de No*_*ël *_* [...] En période de difficultés économiques, l'espoir de gagner augmente, mais les joueurs privilégient des jeux moins chers, proposant un résultat immédiat. Ainsi le montant des enjeux sur l'Euro Millions a augmenté de 15.37% ." *


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Creo que se refiere a la _*recaudación.*_

 La recaudación de la lotería de Navidad ha bajado y la recaudación del Euromillón ha aumentado.

Au revoir!


----------



## Paquita

Creo que en este contexto, les enjeux se refiere a las cantidades apostadas por la gente que se corresponden por supuesto con la recuadación de las empresas organizadoras de estos juegos. Pero aquí lo enfocan desde el punto de vista del que juega, no del que organiza. Diría sencillamente "las apuestas" 

Ver la definición de enjeu:  





> *A.−* Ce que l'on risque dans un jeu et qui doit, à la fin de la partie, revenir au gagnant.


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/enjeu


----------



## DOBRA

Rebonjour,

Paquit& a raison. "Enjeux" dans ce contexte se réfère au côté de qui fait le pari. Par conséquent, on parlera de_* "volumen total de apuestas o el total de las apuestas"*_.

Au revoir, bonne soirée!


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Diría sencillamente "las apuestas"


¡Eso es lo que quise decir cuando puse 'posturas'!

Une bévue  .


----------



## swift

Si el término 'enjeux' pudiera ser substituido por otro más banal dentro de ese nuevo contexto, a lo mejor podríamos echar mano de 'l'argent investi', pues se trata, básicamente, del dinero que dedican las personas a los sorteos. Es por eso que la idea de 'recaudación', afín a la de 'inversión', aunque no sinónima, no está tan mal. Pero, como advierte Paquita, el enfoque está puesto en lo que hacen los jugadores con su dinero, no con lo que obtienen los organizadores de aquellos sorteos.

Entre 'apuestas' y 'posturas', optaría por 'apuestas', que parece más idiomático dentro de un contexto como el expuesto. Desde luego, 'postura' es técnicamente correcto, pero mucho menos usual a lo mejor. 'Apuestas' traduce bien la idea de 'dinero dedicado a la lotería'.


----------



## Aguila roja

De verdad gracias a todos me parece muy bien " apuestas ". Pues así, para *Avec un total de 2.8 milliards, les enjeux ont baissé de 2.8% par rapport à 2007 *_l__o m_ás adecuado sería *Con un total de 2.79 millardos, las apuestas han bajado en un 2.8% en comparaci**ón a 2007. 
*Merci à vous.


----------



## Santos María

Hola. Quisiera ayuda, especialmente con el "enjeu" en esta frase.

L'ACTION DE L'ÉTAT, PRODUIT ET ENJEU DES RAPPORTS ENTRE ESPACES SOCIAUX

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Te recomiendo leer este otro hilo de cabo a rabo, especialmente le mensaje nº 31, el de Mireia.
enjeu / enjeux
Merci Gévy - fils fusionnés - JPRR

Seguro que tras leerlo lo tendrás todo mucho más claro. 

¡Feliz año!

Gévy


----------

